# what do you think of this recipe



## Debora (Mar 28, 2008)

Hie,
I am looking for a new recipe and came across this one.
Thought I would run it by everyone as a am a new soap maker and could really use the extra help.
Thanks Debora

6lb batch..
Olive 16.10oz
Coconut 16.10oz
Crisco 32.20 oz
lye 9.09oz

water...full...23oz.
30% water discount.. 16oz. 

that is with a 6% super fat..
the recipe says  if florals are used use the water discount

The water discount is that with useing 7 ounce fragrant oils


----------



## soapaddict (Mar 29, 2008)

If your new at making soap I wouldn't discount the water. Esp w/florals they are famous for seizing or ricing, it's good to soap florals at a cooler temp at full water. The recipe looks good to me though


----------



## Debora (Mar 29, 2008)

*useing full water*

thanks for the advise.
I am real new to soaping.
I have mainly worked with mp.
I have made two cp batches.
The first batch was awsome.
However I have never been able to find that recipe again,
My second batch sits in a plastic container.
It is so lye heavy it was made with Lard.
I havent thrown it away.
I dont know if I can remill it or not,
It broke up like chark when I tried to cut it.
THe lye  Ph reading after a month was  10 or more.
What a shame it was the pearly white.
I have rebatch before but simply adding milk to it I dont think could help.
Have any suggestions? 
Thanks
Debora


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Mar 30, 2008)

did you read the pH with strips? they can be off in the readings and read as being too high. did you make a boo boo somewhere that you know of that would have made it lye heavy? do you have an accurate scale?

can you can tell us the amount of oil and lye that you used....it may not be lost.


----------



## Debora (Mar 30, 2008)

*lye heavy*

I havent come across the recipe that I used for the soap.
Yes I used ph strips,
I take it that that is not a right choice.
Should I order ph Paper from a soap suplier instead? 
Thanks Debora


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Mar 30, 2008)

from my experience and what i've heard from others, you can get a useable bar of soap that reads 9 or 10 on a pH strip, its just the limitations to how the strips work. there are some threads about checking the pH of your soap on here. i've gotten good bars that aren't lye heavy that have read between 7-10 on my strips.

make sure you keep notes about your batches, at least the recipes! so if you like it you can remake it or if something goes awry you can figure it out later.


----------



## Debora (Mar 30, 2008)

*ph testing heavy lye*

Thank you for the advise.
I will definatly keep notes from here out.
Deb


----------



## IanT (Mar 31, 2008)

hey deb, also Im not sure if youve tried it yet but have you seen pauls wal-mart recipe ...has some of the ingredients you have already and i think it makes a lighter colored soap?


----------

